# Can I sell any of this shiz? Or is it worthless?



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

Vienna Symphonic Library (FE) 
Vienna Chamber Strings
 EW/QL Symphonic Orchestra 
Sonic Implants Strings Collection 
Epic Horns
 True Strike

I'm not using any of it so if it's still worth anything I'd like to get rid of it. Maybe it's all coasters at this point, I have no idea?

Thanks homies...


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Vienna Symphonic Library (FE)
> Vienna Chamber Strings
> EW/QL Symphonic Orchestra
> Sonic Implants Strings Collection
> ...


Nope
Unless it's Vienna Instruments, nope
Nope
Probably not, but maybe worth checking
Unless it's Vienna Instruments, nope
Probably not, but maybe worth checking


D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 27, 2011)

True Strike is sellable if you price it right.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

That's kinda gayy (gayy not gay, there's a difference)...a few grand worth of samples that are worthless. Funny how analog gear is sometimes worth MORE than what you paid for it.

Well, true strike is priced at: make me a fair offer and I'll take it.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

Vienna Chamber Strings - If by instrument you mean that modular thing-y then yeah I think it's that. It's not just the raw samples.

I'm curious tho - did everyone get screwed by VSL, then? What happened to make this stuff worthless?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 27, 2011)

kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Well, true strike is priced at: make me a fair offer and I'll take it.



I'll PM you.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> That's kinda gayy (gayy not gay, there's a difference)...a few grand worth of samples that are worthless. Funny how analog gear is sometimes worth MORE than what you paid for it.


That's because you don't own the samples. You only have a licence to use them, and you agreed to the terms when you "bought" the products.

For that matter you can't sell your driving licence either. :wink: 

D


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Vienna Chamber Strings - If by instrument you mean that modular thing-y then yeah I think it's that. It's not just the raw samples.
> 
> I'm curious tho - did everyone get screwed by VSL, then? What happened to make this stuff worthless?


If it's Vienna Instruments, then contact VSL if you want to sell it.

Nobody got screwed by VSL. I don't know what you're talking about. :roll: 

D


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

Daryl @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Vienna Chamber Strings - If by instrument you mean that modular thing-y then yeah I think it's that. It's not just the raw samples.
> ...



Meaning no upgrade path? They just let the shiz die or what? What's with the rollyeyes brutha, I've been outta the game for a second or two. Geesh! 8)


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2011)

kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Daryl @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > kid-surf @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> ...


Of course there was an upgrade path. That was to Vienna Instruments 6 years ago. You have to expect a reaction if you start accusing a reputable company, like VSL, of screwing their customers.

D


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

"did everyone get screwed by VSL, then?"

Is what I said...no accusation. Helium is your friend, lighten up.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 27, 2011)

BTW - I feel screwed for buying music shiz that is worthless now. Analog stuff is still where it's at.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 27, 2011)

Your not suppose to like the software, you're suppose to buy it....

Let me know when you get rid of any hardware.
I jump on products from only 3 or 4 developers in software, but have a noble war chest for analog gear that pops up sometimes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't diss VSL, they do great upgrade offers. Only a few months ago do I remember one where they were giving you 1% off!! :lol: (no joke)


----------



## Lex (Sep 27, 2011)

What is shiz?

I would like to know so I can use it in my Engrish to sound cool!

I say jizz all time, but not shiz...is shiz stuff?

alex


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 27, 2011)

Lex @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> What is shiz?
> 
> I would like to know so I can use it in my Engrish to sound cool!
> 
> ...



Generally I try to put the jizz where the shiz comes out.


----------



## Lex (Sep 27, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> Lex @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > What is shiz?
> ...



Ahhh...you like poo poo hole!...I get it now thank you. 

..somehow choco has a new ring to it now..lol

alex


----------



## midphase (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you considered donating it to a school?

You could get some tax benefits and give some students some cool tools for their school productions.


----------



## Gusfmm (Sep 28, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Don't diss VSL, they do great upgrade offers. Only a few months ago do I remember one where they were giving you 1% off!! :lol: (no joke)



Yeap, they are definitely not a 75% off for the next six months, and 55% thereafter, until the holiday 80% off sale... as some others out there. Wait, did I mention the extensions...


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't need Epic Horns any more??? I've used those for 2 AAA games and some TV ads in the past few years and even though I have Cinebrass and Hollywood Brass, I still use them! Dude, demo Vienna Suite and try out some of their preset EQs and Compressor settings specifically for Epic Horns and you'll be amazed 

Cheers


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the idea is that kid surf is moving out of virtual instruments / composing?

I get a kick out of reading "shiz" in the title every time I come to the forum, btw. Give it another 10 years over-use and it will be the grammatically correct plural.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 28, 2011)

Is the True Strike in Kontakt format? I might be interested. That is definitely NOT a useless library.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Don't diss VSL, they do great upgrade offers. Only a few months ago do I remember one where they were giving you 1% off!! :lol: (no joke)



Ooops my bad! :lol:


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2011)

Lex @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> What is shiz?
> 
> I would like to know so I can use it in my Engrish to sound cool!
> 
> ...



Yes...but now you owe some Engrish. Pay up sucka! :evil:


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Sep 27 said:


> Lex @ Tue Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > What is shiz?
> ...



...It's why I have a man crush on you. I have a thing for getting jizz in my shiz, generally.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2011)

midphase @ Wed Sep 28 said:


> Have you considered donating it to a school?
> 
> You could get some tax benefits and give some students some cool tools for their school productions.



Ahhh. I like that idea, thanks Kays.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm done with composing. F' that shiz! 

True Strike is taken, sorry.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 28, 2011)

Suddenly I remember why I'm heterosexual.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 29, 2011)

It is not that it is worthless Jayson. It is that with Sample libraries one is dealing with sound recordings. Aging sound recordings at that. And thus...the content on the discs are not anything you own. You bought a license to use those recordings in the creation of your own recordings. The discs (Or digital download packages, et.c..) are just the delivery method to get those recordings to you on your end.

Analogue gear and such has value mostly because synths and such things are creation tools to create sounds from scratch through their filters and transistors and electronic chips, etc... Sure...some have samples and recorded material as a bank they base things on. But by their nature...they are hard wired into the gear and not able to separate it out. So the gear retains its value over time.

Anyway...you know this surfer dude. You sell a book with an original story you wrote...just because someone paid $20 for the book does not mean they own the words and story inside of it. They just own the physical pages of the individual book. The book was just the way to give them the means to read and enjoy your story. The rights to the "material in the book" (like the rights to those sample libraries) is retained by the creators.

If I didn't already have a true strike license, I would see about buying and transferring that one from you. But alas...I have it. 

Hope your writing is going well.


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Brian...

I'm not sure that's the best analogy as any individual can sell the book once they're done reading it. Agreed, they don't have a right to option/sell the IP but that's not what we're talking. I'm not looking to "sell the IP," so to speak. Coincidentally, a studio has the right to sell anything we create. It's interesting that the creator owns almost nothing - Not most of the tools they use, nor their work/IP. Kinda goofy if you ask me...even our frigg'n brains are optioned.

I believe selling samples is exactly the same as selling hardware. The old argument was that everything could too easily be duplicated and stolen, that's not the case anymore, so, I believe these sample developers have successfully brainwashed the masses. It's a shame, really. Then again, I don't care all that much. My new studio will be mostly NOT samples.

My writing is going good. Close on something very exciting. We'll see...

Hope the music world is treating you well, Brian.


----------



## MaestroRage (Oct 1, 2011)

I believe VSL stuff can be transferred license wise. There is a fee of $50 or similar (I could be totally wrong but my initial memory tells me this).

If so I am interested in your epic horns. I'd like to hear a price. PM sent.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 1, 2011)

You ca sell a chair, after you had sit on it for years..... . You can sell a car, after you have drove it thousends of miles, you can sell everything....., in Germany!


----------



## Dietz (Oct 2, 2011)

MaestroRage @ Sat Oct 01 said:


> I believe VSL stuff can be transferred license wise. There is a fee of $50 or similar (I could be totally wrong but my initial memory tells me this).
> 
> If so I am interested in your epic horns. I'd like to hear a price. PM sent.



The OP should simply get in contact with salesATvslDOTcoDOTat . If it's about Vienna Instruments, I'm sure they will be able to sort out a license transfer.


----------

